# I finally got my head voice out.



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

This is the first song I am singing with my head voice after many months of practice.
Please tell me what you think?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Your voice is clean, pitches controlled, sounds like a French flute to me; quite attractive. The consonants are hardly present, though my hearing deficiency may be influencing that impression.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Lovely voice.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice. My friend Hilltroll is correct in mentioning your flute like tones which I also think are most attractive. I am not good at guessing peoples ages but you appear to be quite young. It may be possible that your voice has not yet reached its mature position so I would advise being careful not to over use it. I hope you are receiving competent training for your voice certainly deserves it. As for consonants it is very important that they be clear and distinct particularly at the end of words.


----------



## andi (Feb 11, 2012)

Lovely voice


----------

